# All Along the Watchtower - Webcomic



## Hojo (10. September 2008)

Hoi !

Da sicherlich nicht jeder über meinen Blod stolpert poste ich das einfach mal hier... *g*

Ich habe ein Webcomic gestartet... es ist sicherlich schlechter als manch anderes was es im Web zum Thema WoW gibt. Aber bisher gefällt es mir eigentlich recht gut... *g* ... mal sehen was der Rest der Welt dazu sagt... ^^

Es geht in dem Webcomic um zwei Kreuzzügler die ihr Lager im Pestland aufgeschlagen haben und dort einige mehr oder weniger sinnige Abenteuer erleben... *g*

Einfach auf den Banner klicken und ihr seit da...^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinchiller (10. September 2008)

Also ich fands eig. ganz witzig =)


----------



## Animos93 (10. September 2008)

Hmm ganz ok^^


----------



## jeya (10. September 2008)

bitte mehr! los gib gas!


----------



## matth3s (10. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> bitte mehr! los gib gas!




/sign

ich finds auch ganz amüsant um reggpausen o.Ä. zu überbrücken^^


----------



## Yiraja (10. September 2008)

ich habs mir gerade angeschaut is doch ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würd mich freuen wenn du weiter machst


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (10. September 2008)

jop nicht schlecht herr specht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeroxis (10. September 2008)

Na, Humor hat es wenigstens. Mach weiter, du hast Talent! =)


----------



## Hojo (10. September 2008)

Oh...ich muss sagen..ich bin überrascht... *g*

Dachte erst ... "Soviele Antworten in so kurzer Zeit...oh oh..." ...XD
Aber nunja... eigentlich liest sich das ja alles ganz nett hier... hehe

Natürlich mache ich weiter... 
Die Episode für diesen Freitag fällt aus weil ich in Kassel auf ner Messe bin ...arbeiten und so ... aber wenn es zeitlich passt schiebe ich am 19th einfach zwei Episoden rein statt einer... mal gucken was geht...^^

Ansonsten..danke danke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann nur besser werden... *g*


----------



## Jurok (10. September 2008)

Finds von den Grafiken ganz gut aber naja witzig find ichs nich. Bin ich zu jung dafür??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann mir mal jmd. erklären was er dabei witzig fand würd mich echt intressieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pàscal1 (10. September 2008)

Jurok schrieb:


> Finds von den Grafiken ganz gut aber naja witzig find ichs nich. Bin ich zu jung dafür??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaube nicht, dass du zu jung dafür bist, es sei den du bist jünger als 14 (als ich).
Fand den Comic recht gelungen.

Der Hauptwitz liegt wohl, bei Hank, Episode 3.


----------



## Hojo (10. September 2008)

Nunja...ich kann dir sagen was ich witzig finde ... *g*

Episode 1: Soll nicht witzig sein sondern den Charakter Hektor einführen und leicht seinen Charakter andeuten. Ein Kreuzzügler durch und durch.

Episode 2: Führt den zweiten Hauptcharakter ein und zeigt einen seiner Charakterzüge. Er ist zwar auch ein Kreuzzügler aber nicht ganz so extrem drauf wie Hektor. Daran zu erkennen das sein Wappenrock schmutzig ist und seine Ausrüstung auch nicht gerade TOP ist. Naja und er fährt halt total auf Whitemane ab und zeigt das auch noch in einer etwas ...hm...offenen Art. Ein Kreuzzügler wie Hektor würde sich sowas nie erlauben oder auch nur dran denken. 

Episode 3: Hektoe..wie schon gesagt... durch und durch dem Kreuzzug ergeben und Herods Anweisungen... sieht wie ein Untoter...der Feind ! ...auf den Wachturm zugegangen kommt. Natürlich zückt er gleich seine Waffe und informiert auch seiinen Mitstreiter...weil als Kreuzzügler hat mans ja nicht so mit Leuten die schon gestorben sind. 
Der Untote aber geht einfach an ihm vorbei und redet mit Markus als wenn sie sich schon ewig kennen würden... die beiden tauschen Gebrauchsgegenstände aus und verabschieden sich dann wieder. Markus lässt den Untoten einfach ziehen und jener nimmt Hektor nichtmal in irgendeiner Form ernst.

Vielleicht ist es so klarer .... die aktuellen Episoden dienen mehr der Einführung von Charakteren und verdeutlichen in was für eine Welt der mächtige Hektor da gestolpert ist. Eine Welt die mal kein Stück zu dem passt wie er sie sieht bzw. sie ihm eingetrichtert wurde.
Der Humor ist auch ein wenig versteckt... wie z.b. die beiden Bilder in denen Hank einfach an Hektor vorbeigeht und der in seinem Angriff stehen bleibt und es nicht fassen kann.


----------



## Phsyko88 (10. September 2008)

sehr gut weiter so


----------



## eP!c (10. September 2008)

Also erstmal Respekt an solche Leute, die versuchen ihren Humor public zu machen, denn dabei kann man derbe auf die Schnauze fallen und ziehmlich verspottet werden, wobei man sich jedoch Mühe gegeben hat.

Ich möchte hier eksatisch werden, da ein gutes Ergebniss nur aus guter Kritik resultieren kann.

Positiv:

-Egal wieviel Comics es zu WoW gibt, mehr ist nie schlecht.
-Die Idee mit den Turm, um den es hier geht, ist nicht schlecht.
-Einige der Witze haben mich aufjedenfall zum schmunzeln gebracht---> Lohnenswert wieder vorbeizuschauen
-Das Equip, welches du für das Comic gefarmt hast, gefällt mir sehr-

Negativ:

-Pro Episode gibt es nur eine Seite, hierbei solltest du dir nicht unbedingt ein Beispiel an Buffed nehmen, desto länger, desto länger das Spannungshoch.
-Die Witze haben schon einen guten Ansatz aber für einen breites Spektrum an Zuschauer sollte diese noch besser werden. Hierbei könntest du dir wiederrum ein Beispiel an Buffed nehmen wie zB.Vorurteile von WoW


----------



## Élida (10. September 2008)

....und könnt ich mit vllt dein nudelholz ausleihen^^

jo is echt gelungen kurz und knackig xD


----------



## Hojo (10. September 2008)

@eP!c

Danke danke...und ja...man kann mit sowas schnell auf die Fresse fallen.
Aber..pfff..was solls... ich mache soviel Kram der für andere totaler Schwachsinn ist... da hätte mich das jetzt auch nicht gewurmt.
Aber es freut mich das es bisher eben nicht so aussieht... ^^


Die Ausrüstung habe ich nicht gefarmt... ich nutze den Model Viewer... *g*
Aber...ich habe das Scharlachrote Set natürlich trotzdem in meinem Besitzt... ich meine...eines der coolsten Sets..das muss man einfach haben....^_^

Mh ich nehme mir da weniger ein Beispiel an Buffed...mehr an den Webcomics die ich sonst so lese...zum Thema WoW ... z.b. Flinklocke vs The Horde oder Cru the Dwarf.
Die bestehen jeweils auch nur aus einer Seite ... aber... ich denke drüber nach die Episoden selber etwas länger zu machen. 
Das kommt ja dann eigentlich mehreren Seiten gleich... *g*

Jo ...ich versuche den Humor so 50/50 zu halten ... 50 für die WoWler und 50 für den Rest... *g*
Daran das ich z.b. Sachen wie Replikas erwähne oder eben Poster einbringe usw. sieht man aber ja schon das ich mich nicht 100% an das halte was es in WoW gibt..also schon eher offen bin für allerlei Unsinn...*g*

Die Sache steht noch am Anfang...und mal schaun wie es sich entwickelt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ All

Ja..danke nochmal für Lob und Kritik...^^
Kann ja nur helfen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Death (10. September 2008)

<3 hank , also finde das geil ^^  mehr davon !!!!


----------



## Marvlol (10. September 2008)

I <3 Hank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shika87 (10. September 2008)

Ist ganz gelungen, doch mach ich die Dark Legacy Comics lieber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mach weiter gute Arbeit.


----------



## Hojo (11. September 2008)

Moin !

So ..wie schon angekündigt wird es diesen Freitag keine Episode geben ... wegen Arbeit.
Dafür wird es aber am 19th...insofern alles glatt läuft... zwei Episoden geben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgearbeitet sind sie schon..jetzt muss ich sie nur noch umsetzen... *g*

Zusammen werden die beiden Episoden etwa 15 oder 16 Einzelbilder lang sein..also schon etwas länger als als die vorhandenen drei...^^

Ich werf mal ein paar Wörter in die Runde... *g*

Frauen...Paladine... Guhls... Hasen...

Denkt euch euren Teil..*g*


----------



## Jurok (11. September 2008)

Ok gut ja das hab ich mir gedacht das das mit den Untoten lustig ist. Und das mit dem Kreuzügler leuchtet mir nun auch ein ist sowas wie en Priester enthaltsamkeit und so oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werds mir weiterhin anschauen ist ja auch nicht so einfach sich sachen auszudenken worüber dann alle lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (11. September 2008)

ziemlich kurze Folgen ^^

Aber ich würde gerne noch mehr von den beiden sehen


----------



## Lisutari (11. September 2008)

Ist ganz lustig, ja^^ Gefällt mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. September 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Oh...ich muss sagen..ich bin überrascht... *g*
> 
> Dachte erst ... "Soviele Antworten in so kurzer Zeit...oh oh..." ...XD
> Aber nunja... eigentlich liest sich das ja alles ganz nett hier... hehe
> ...




Was ist denn am Freitag bei uns für ne Messe? Oo

Zum Thema : joar , ist ganz witzig , aber leider sind die Episoden recht kurz !


----------



## Luanna (11. September 2008)

aber verdammt trocken der humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mir gefällts.


----------



## Disasterpiece (11. September 2008)

also ich finds sehr GUT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die dritte Folge is die beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlauBaschBube (11. September 2008)

finds net schlecht und würd gern auch noch mehr sehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Böindal1 (11. September 2008)

bau doch noch schattenpunkte ein, so wie in wow, dann fällts mitm modelviewer nicht ganz so stark auf.

prinzip ist sehr simpel. schwarzen kreis nehmen, ränder verschmieren transparenz einbauen.

den kannst du dann immer auf der ebene zwischen charakter und hintergrund einfügen und skalieren.

MfG Böi

PS: zum inhalt: mich hats nicht sonderlich vom hocker gerissen, was aber bei weitem kein kriterium sein sollte, weil es schwer ist mich zum lachen zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith meint zudem, dass beige einen besseren hinergrund abgäbe als blankes weiß. Wenn du mir sagst, wo ich das lordaeronbanner im modelviewer finde, mach ich dir nen schönes Pergament mit Relief-effekt als hintergrund. schick mir zu diesem zweck bitte ne pn.


----------



## Hojo (11. September 2008)

@ Jurok

Njoa....nicht ganz *g*
Also mit eventueller Enthaltsamkeit hat das nichts zu schaffen... *g*

Sally Whitemane ist im Kreuzzug recht hoch gestellt... immerhin hängt sie im Kloster rum und dort auch noch bei einem von Mograins Söhnen....und sie ist Hochinquisitorin... *g*
Sie ist also eine...mh...Führungsperson zu der alle...ich möchte mal sagen Kleineren ... aufblicken bzw. aufzublicken haben...
Sie müssen/sollten ihr mit Ehrfurcht begegnen ...und das beinhaltet z.b. nicht ... das was MArkus da tut... *g*
Deswegen ist Hektor so schockiert.
Ich gehe da später noch mehr drauf ein..dann wirds deutlicher.

@ bl00ddr41ner

http://www.connichi.de
Diese Messe... ^^

Wie schon geschrieben werden die nächsten beiden etwas länger...und ich denke mal ich werde dann nur selten zurück zu ...4 Bilder pro Episode...gehen.

@ Böindal

Oh..ja..die Idee mit den Schatten ist nicht schlecht... irgendwie nicht dran gedacht...>.<

Naja... du bist ja auch n Zwerg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... *g*

EDIT:

Ich hab hier schon nen Pergamenthintergrund fertig liegen.
Aber ich denke wir können usn trotzdem mal deine Version/Idee ansehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LAbern wir nächste Woche mal drüber !


----------



## Hojo (19. September 2008)

Episode 4 ist online und Episode 5 wird in den nächsten Tagen folgen.


----------



## Hojo (21. September 2008)

Episode 5 kommt am nächsten Mittwoch.
Sie wird die kleine Geschichte um den Paladin beenden, eine größere und längere Geschichte einleiten und gleichzetig der Abschied von den vielleicht doch etwas kleinen Einzelbilden sein.
Soll bedeuten das ab Episode 6 dann die Einzelbilde etwas größer sein werden.

Da ich nun des öffteren gehört habe das es teilweise Probleme mit der Darstellung in verschiedenen Browsern gibt, denke ich mir das eine allgemeine Anhebung der Größe von Bild und Schrift dem ganzen entgegenwirken könnte.


----------



## Shadowgurke (21. September 2008)

Mir hats eigentlich relativ gut gefallen, ich geb mal ein bisschen Feedback in der Hoffnung es hilft:
1. Hektor ist gut, behalten
2. Palajokes kommen immer gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Versuch die Folgen etwas länger zu halten bzw mehr Folgen zu releasen sonst vergisst man die Seite wieder aufzurufen
4. Die Grafiken sind toll, ebenfalls so weitermachen


----------



## Hojo (21. September 2008)

1. Hektor ist wichtig, natürlich bleibt der da. ^^

2. Dachte ich mir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Episode 4 und die baldige 5 sind ja schon etwas länger und ich denke das ich es eben noch ausbauen werde. Gerade jetzt wo ich eine Idee für ne umfangreiche Story haben. *g*

4. Werde ich. ^^

Danke danke fürs Feedback !
Immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## staran (21. September 2008)

Ganz nett.. mach weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (23. September 2008)

So, Episode 5 ist nun auch online und die ersten Veränderungen an der Website habe ich auch vorgenommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ staran

Danke ^^


----------



## Shadowgurke (23. September 2008)

Episode 5 gefällt mir sehr gut, die länge ist optimal (ohja, ich musste sogar scrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und die Dialoge sind wieder schön komisch. Die Seite hat erstmal einen Platz in meinen Tabs


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

net schlecht


----------



## Ren3gaid (23. September 2008)

ich finde das Comic geil


----------



## Jesstra (23. September 2008)

Haha, ich liebe das Zitat aus einem meiner Lieblingsfilme: 
Sanfte Grüsse!


----------



## Da-Pusher (23. September 2008)

Nett


----------



## Hojo (23. September 2008)

@ Shadowgurke

Ich fühle mich geehrt.
Danke danke ^^
Ich werde versuchen die länge beizubehalten, was aber nicht so das Problem sein sollte.

@ derwaynez

Danke ^^

@ Ren3gaid

Auch hier ein danke ^^

@ Jesstra

Die drei Muscheln konnte ich bisher leider nicht unterbringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Da-Pusher

*verbeug*
Danke ^^


----------



## S.A. (23. September 2008)

Also ich musste schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schön gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firé_Loki (23. September 2008)

großes lob endlich noch ein comic macher DD 

----------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth *bitte füttere das süße pet, füttere deins auch=) einfach kliken und futter auswählen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth *bitte füttere das süße pet, füttere deins auch=) einfach kliken und futter auswählen*


lg loki

PS: giev more ! =)


----------



## SuperAlex (23. September 2008)

es steht, es sind episoden, aber das sind nur seiten... egal


----------



## blackhexers (23. September 2008)

Also ich finds ganz nett^^ lese auch gerne wieder wenn ein neues rauskommt!


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Der humor ist ja schon fast gut... aich mal die bildwechsel das sprechblasen aus der burg kommen etc... nur manchmal war ich etwas verwirrt... erst sieht man hektor, plötzlich kommt nen pala mit ner faru an der hand und bubbelt sich weg und dann erst stellt man fest das es wohl direkt vor hektors turm ist... würde sows wie "zwischeninfos einbauen" =)

ansonsten weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (23. September 2008)

Also ich finde deine Comics sehr in Ordnung. Nur könntest du bitte ein bisschen an deiner Website basteln? ^^ Die sieht nicht so schön aus.


----------



## Morphes (23. September 2008)

Nicht schlecht. Folgen sind länger geworden und die Witze für alle erkennbar.

Ich sags ja immer, Details Hojo, Details...


----------



## Kalisan (23. September 2008)

Saubere Arbeit *THUMBS UP*

Mach ma noch n paar ;-)





Ps: Bitte Blubberich füttern. Danke! :>


----------



## Hojo (23. September 2008)

@ S.A.

Firma dankt ^^

@ Firé_Loki

Danke danke ^^

@ SuperAlex

Na ja, ich denke das liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
Ist die Episode einer TV Serie nicht auch einfach eine Episode selbst wenn sie mal aufgeteilt ist ?

Wobei, manchmal kommt es schon vor das es dann Episode 1 / Teil 1 / Teil 2 / usw. heißt.

Hm, ja wie gesagt, Auge des Betrachters.

Ich werde das halt mit den Episoden beibehalten, aber man soll ja niemals nie sagen. ^^

@ blackhexers

Danke ^^
Schön zu hören das mancher immer wieder kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Fumacilla

Danke und ja ich verstehe was du meinst.
Das war ein Fehler meinerseits, ich hab das Bild zu früh abgeschnitten so das der Turm der beiden nimmer wirklich im Bild war.
Sonst währe das sicherlich was eindeutiger gewesen.
Aber man lernt ja für die Zukunft. ^^

@ Occasus

Danke ^^

*nick* *zustimm*
Aber ich hab ja schon angefangen etwas an der Seite rumzubasteln.
Mit der nächsten Episode, also wenn alles gut läuft am nächsten Freitag, wird sie dann auch etwas ansehnlicher und weniger schwarz sein.

@ Morphes

Danke aber wehe du bezeichnest dieses Forum hier jetzt als dein Forum ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Kalisan

Danke ^^
Hatte ich vor.

*blubberich fütter* XD


----------



## Hojo (26. September 2008)

Episode 6 ist da ! ^^

Ganz zufrieden bin ich nicht mit ihr, aber da sie mehr oder weniger nur ein Lückenfüller ist der ein größeres Übel *g* einleitet passt das schon.
Die Ideen die ich noch hatte werde ich sicherlich später noch unterbringen können.

Nun ja, viel Spaß und freurt euch auf die baldige Rückkehr von Hank ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (26. September 2008)

Also mir gefällts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werd ich auf jedenfall Bookmarken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Fingayn (26. September 2008)

nice


----------



## Sharkeno (26. September 2008)

Wasn´n geiler Comic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
los mach hinne, will den nächsten Teil sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (26. September 2008)

Danke, danke und nochmal danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der nächste Teil kommt nächste Woche, aber mal sehen, Wunder gibt es immer wieder. *g*


----------



## Rhokan (26. September 2008)

geil, mach weiter so^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2008)

herrlich, ich konnte dabei gut schmunzeln. mach weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neferi (26. September 2008)

Wow!
Hat mir echt gut gefallen.


----------



## Dollohow (26. September 2008)

lol^^ ich finds nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter so !


----------



## Crackmack (26. September 2008)

Omh bei Episode 6 musste ich echt lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shataar (26. September 2008)

naja... fürn anfang nich schlecht^^


----------



## Focht (26. September 2008)

also ein lächln konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen, gute arbeit und auch lustig gz


----------



## Hojo (26. September 2008)

Und wieder danke danke und danke danke danke... *g*

Freut mich das es euch gefällt ^^
Werde natürlich noch die eine oder andere Geschichte machen, allen vorran halt jetzt die längere Geschichte mit und um Hank.

@ Shataar

Wird schon noch , vertrau mir *g* ^^

@ Crackmack




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. September 2008)

oh man Episode 6 uha DDD ich schmeiß mich weg xDD


----------



## The-Richard (26. September 2008)

Endlich ein deutsches WoW-Comic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mach weiter so, hat mir sehr gut gefallen. (Besonders die 3.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ps: Kann mir vielleicht wer tipps für den WoW-Modell viewer geben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (26. September 2008)

Sicher noch ausbaufähig aber ganz in Ordnung


----------



## Hojo (26. September 2008)

Hm, irgendwie kommt Episode 6 besser an als ich dachte. *lach*
Ist sie vielleicht doch nicht ganz so schlecht... XD

@ The-Richard

Bin ich wirklich der einzige Deutsche der das macht ? Kann doch nicht sein....Oo
Oder überhaupt sowas auf deutsch... ?

Was für Tips meinst du denn ?

@ Leunam-Nemesis

Jeppe, ist noch ausbaufähig, aber das kommt mit der Zeit. ^^


----------



## The-Richard (26. September 2008)

Naja tipps allgemein...^^

ich mein ist es irgendwie möglich 2 Charaktere gleichzeitig zu modellieren sowas halt.....

Mich nerft halt das ganze Screenshot gemache.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. September 2008)

Ich finds ja geil xD


----------



## Hojo (26. September 2008)

@ The-Richard

Nicht das ich wüsste, also ich bearbeite auch immer alle für sich alleine.
Speicher sie mir halt ab wenn ich zufrieden bin und lade sie dann immer für die jeweiligen Posen ein.
Mehrere zur selben Zeit einladen und bearbeiten geht glaube ich nicht.

@ UnDead_Destroyer

Firma dankt ! ^^


----------



## The-Richard (26. September 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> @ The-Richard
> 
> Nicht das ich wüsste, also ich bearbeite auch immer alle für sich alleine.
> Speicher sie mir halt ab wenn ich zufrieden bin und lade sie dann immer für die jeweiligen Posen ein.
> ...



Danke wollte nur wissen ob ich vielleicht was übersehen hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls ich irgendwie raus krieg obs auch anders funktioniert sag ichs dir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (26. September 2008)

Okay, ich warte dann mal auf eine Antwort, wenn denn mal eine kommen sollte XD *g*


----------



## Lisutari (26. September 2008)

Nummer 6 war ein bisschen vorhersebar


----------



## Mikaster (26. September 2008)

hehe sind wirklich gut, erinnert mich an die gothic screenshot-comics 
weiter so! 

"sally" *prust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (26. September 2008)

@ Lisutari

Jau, schon.
Aber witzig ist es trotzdem und ich muss ja ab und an auch mal 08/15 Witze nehmen. *g*

@ Mikaster

Danke danke ^^

Die kenne ich nicht. *mal danach such*

Mh ? Sie heißt halt Sally. *g*
*sich da auf die höhlen der zeit 1 beruf*


----------



## Maatero (26. September 2008)

hdz 1? ^^ raff ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da is doch nirgendswo die whiteman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (26. September 2008)

@ Maatero

Doch ^^
In Southshore/Süderstade laufen einige der bekannten Charaktere als Kinder oder Jugendliche rum.
Darunter eben auch die Whitemane welche dort noch den Vornamen Sally trägt.

Ansonsten guckst du hier:

http://www.wowwiki.com/Sally_Whitemane

^^


----------



## Nagostyrian (27. September 2008)

Folge 6, Bild 6
bitte seit durch seid ersetzen, das verhunzt die ansonsten gut gelungene story :/


----------



## Sephirót15 (27. September 2008)

also ich finds klasse, bitte mehr^^


----------



## BleaKill (27. September 2008)

Episode 1 und 2 fand ich so na ja...

aber Rest echt lustig!

Gerne mehr!


----------



## Hojo (27. September 2008)

@ Nagostyrian

Du meinst in Epsiode 5 oder ? *gerade seh*
Änder ich nachher.
Danke ^^

@ Sephirót15

Kommt und danke ^^

@ BleaKill

Joa, Episode 1 und 2 waren auch eher dazu da die beiden Charaktere Hektor und Markus einzubringen und waren halt der Anfang des ganzen, aber man lernt ja dazu. ^^


----------



## Sugandhalaya (27. September 2008)

Nicht schlecht, wirklich nicht schlecht...hat Potenzial *zu den Lesezeichen papp*


----------



## Hojo (27. September 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe mal ich bekomme die nächsten Episoden so hin wie ich sie mir vorstelle. *lach*
*bastel* *bastel*


----------



## Plakner (27. September 2008)

Gantz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (27. September 2008)

ich verstehs nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich guck mir das nachher nochmal an


----------



## Rantja (27. September 2008)

sehr hübsch aufgezogen =)


----------



## Megamage (27. September 2008)

Immer weiter so, schönes Comic!


----------



## Hojo (27. September 2008)

@ SixNight

Was verstehst du denn nicht ? ^^ *frag*

@ Rantja

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *verbeug*

@ Megamage

Werde ich machen und danke ^^


----------



## Hojo (2. Oktober 2008)

Episode 7 ist nun schon online und nicht erst morgen.
Hatte doch etwas mehr Zeit als ich eigentlich dachte.

Kleine Veränderungen an der Website gab es auch wieder, langsam wirds. *g*

Na ja, viel Spaß dann und so ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalfani (2. Oktober 2008)

Find den Comic von der Art her super gemacht und es wird auch irgendwie lustiger find ich....


----------



## Hojo (2. Oktober 2008)

Danke ^^
Joa, bei Geschichten die über mehrere Episoden gehen kann man auch gut aufeinander aufbauen bzw. mehr Ideen/Witze verarbeiten.
Klappt da besser als bei den Einzelgeschichten zwischendurch.


----------



## Hojo (2. Oktober 2008)

So, ich denke es ist an der Zeit erneut zu sagen das Episode 7 online ist.
War vorhin vielleicht ein wenig früh. *g*


----------



## Keksemacher (2. Oktober 2008)

Sehr gut gemacht.Freu mich schon auf mehr.


----------



## Visalia (2. Oktober 2008)

Schon in den Favoriten, muss immer noch über die letzte Episode lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im stehen schlafen ist nicht gesund, und mich deinen Engel nennen auch nicht *wegschmeiss* ^^



Ps: bitte den kleinen füttern danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (2. Oktober 2008)

Ziehmlich knorke x]

Gerne mehr. Weiter so !

Lg Ara


----------



## Aratosao (2. Oktober 2008)

"Warum trägt sie eigentlich keine schuhe..." *Rotf*


----------



## Ghuld0n (2. Oktober 2008)

Jo gut gelungen, find sie sehr unterhaltsam, bin auf die nächsten Episoden gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (2. Oktober 2008)

Könnte an der Uhrzeit liegen, aber bei dem neuen verstehe ich den Witz nicht.

Egal, ich geh schlafen, gute Nacht.


----------



## Schranzman (2. Oktober 2008)

echt geil was du da bastelst, is auf jedenfall sehenswert und bei meinen lesezeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (2. Oktober 2008)

@ Keksemacher

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Visalia

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hehe, ja den Hektor sollte man nicht so nennen.

@ Aratosao

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde natürlich weitere machen.

Das mit den Schuhen wird noch geklärt.

@ Ghuld0n

 Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Lisutari

Hehe, schaus dir einfach morgen erneut an. ^^
Ach und gute Nacht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Schranzman

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (2. Oktober 2008)

seidseit.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (2. Oktober 2008)

Gefixt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*

Danke ^^


----------



## Djoron (2. Oktober 2008)

ich finds ne gute idee das mit screenshots zu erzählen und auch witzig    aber beeil dich  will nit bis zum 10.10. warten^^

btw gute nacht Lisutari^^


----------



## Hojo (2. Oktober 2008)

Danke ^^

Ich werde mal sehen was geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Glück kommt die nächste Episode eh wieder was früher raus, man kennt das ja. *g*


----------



## Ren3gaid (3. Oktober 2008)

hey Episode 7 is ja mal loL

Die Ninjas der Nacht xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (3. Oktober 2008)

naja fands nicht wirklich prickelnd... ziemlich langweilig

MfG


----------



## Polarfox (3. Oktober 2008)

Hey cool! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mach weiter so. bin schon auf die nächste Folge gespannt


----------



## Cloudsbrother (3. Oktober 2008)

Lese hier so viel gutes darüber und würde es gerne mal selbst sehen!
Ich finde es irgendwie nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann mir jemand sagen wo genau ich drauf drücken muss oder wo ich suchen kann?


----------



## Nyxon (3. Oktober 2008)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Lese hier so viel gutes darüber und würde es gerne mal selbst sehen!
> Ich finde es irgendwie nicht!
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.aatwt.de.vu/


----------



## Cyrioz (3. Oktober 2008)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, alleine schon das Thema und die Situation ist gut gewählt.
Weiter so!


----------



## Cloudsbrother (3. Oktober 2008)

Nyxon schrieb:


> http://www.aatwt.de.vu/



Vielen dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (3. Oktober 2008)

Bei der Signatur is son Bild All along the Watchtower da klickste drauf


----------



## Nortrom141 (3. Oktober 2008)

nich schlecht wenn einem grad tot langweillig is ^.^


----------



## Qonix (3. Oktober 2008)

Wird von Folge zu Folge besser.

Nur weiter machen, jeder hat mal klein angefangen.


----------



## Zerenox (3. Oktober 2008)

gogogo, mach schneller, is echt hammer!!!!!!
mach weiter so!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veldes (3. Oktober 2008)

ist echt gut gelungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber guck mal auf www.seidseit.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (3. Oktober 2008)

@ Ren3gaid

Hehe, danke ! ^^
Hab noch einiges mit denen vor. 

@ Mikolomeus

Ansichtssache denke ich.
Aber jeder wie er mag, vielleicht schaust du einfach in ein paar Wochen wieder rein und dann siehst vielleicht anders aus, wer kann das schon sagen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Polarfox

Danke ! ^^
Werde ich.

@ Cloudsbrother

Wie ich sehe wurde dir ja nun schon geholfen. *g*
Ich poste es trotzdem mal.
http://www.aatwt.de.vu

@ Nyxon

Danke ! ^^

@ Cyrioz

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jo, ich wollte schon immer mal was mit dem Kreuzzug machen, in denen steckt soviel Potential.
Sind für mich eine der genialsten feindlichen Fraktionen in dem Spiel und zum Glück kommen sie im Addon ja wieder zurück, neue Möglichkeiten für mein Comic. *lach*

@ Nortrom141

Danke ! ^^
Dafür ist es auch gedacht, wenn mans genau nimmt.
Halt was mehr oder weniger lustiges für zwischendurch, naja und wenn man es erst Wochen später entdeckt hat man ja schon einiges zu lesen. *g*

@ Qonix

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, also wenn das alles so klappt wie ich mir das denke dann werden es in Zukunft auch mehr Episoden sein die direkt zusammenhängen.
Schaun wir mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Zerenox

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin dabei, bin dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Veldes

Danke ! ^^
Hm ? Eigentlich sollte da alles so sein wie es sein soll. *denk*
Hatte nen Fehler in Episode 5 und einen in Episode 7 und die sollten eigentlich behoben sein.
Oder hab ich was übersehen ?_?


----------



## Hojo (10. Oktober 2008)

Da ich gerade nicht in den USA bin dachte ich mir das ich mal Episode 8 online stelle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*

Viel Spaß damit ! ^^


----------



## Lisutari (10. Oktober 2008)

Ganz lustig, eine stelle kapier ich nicht ganz, aber der Pizzarservic und das *zirp* ist ein netter einfall ^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (10. Oktober 2008)

och männo mach bitte schneller xD^^


----------



## The-Richard (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich wette der Untote moscht se alle wech.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Sprich zur Hand = looooool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnnsen (11. Oktober 2008)

Sprechblasen die man zuerst lesen soll, kommen nach links, Sprechblasen danach, kommen nach Rechts. Das hast du nicht immer so, und das stört ein bisschen den Lesefluß.


----------



## Visoth (11. Oktober 2008)

voll kuhl


----------



## Hojo (11. Oktober 2008)

@ Lisutari

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was verstehst du denn nicht ?

@ Ren3gaid

Ich beeile mich ja ! *g*
Die nächste Folge kommt wohl schon am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag. 
Muss ich schaun wie das zeitlich passt.

@ The-Richard

Lass dich überraschen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fand T3 halt nicht so schlecht wie immer alle Welt sagt, er hatte zwar hier und da schlechte Szenen aber er hat auch seine guten Szenen.
Nicht so genial wie T2 aber trotzdem nicht der Weltuntergang wie viele behaupten.

@ Johnnsen

Ja, stimmt.
Aber bei der aktuellen Epi hab ich die soweit schon angeordnet wie es sein soll.
Man lernt ja mit der Zeit.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Visoth

Muh !
Äh ...danke ! *g*


----------



## Hojo (12. Oktober 2008)

Da ich am Freitag zur Buchmesse nach Frankfurt fahre kommt Episode 9 wohl schon etwas früher raus.
Kann aber nicht genau sagen wann, vielleicht am Mittwoch, mal schaun. ^^


----------



## Nordur (12. Oktober 2008)

Was aber iwie keinem aufgefallen ist das der Wappenrock von Hektor Gelb umrandet ist der normale aber Rot umrandet ist. Wie kriegt man also den Gelben? Der ist nächmlich eine ganze Ecke cooler als der normale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (12. Oktober 2008)

Nordur schrieb:


> Was aber iwie keinem aufgefallen ist das der Wappenrock von Hektor Gelb umrandet ist der normale aber Rot umrandet ist. Wie kriegt man also den Gelben? Der ist nächmlich eine ganze Ecke cooler als der normale
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gar nicht, kannst du halt im  Modeviewer machen, das wird nicht in WoW mit scrrens gemacht oO


----------



## Nordur (12. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Gar nicht, Modeviewer



Ach schade.....


----------



## Lisutari (12. Oktober 2008)

Nordur schrieb:


> Ach schade.....


Aber das war irgendwie klar, oder? xD


----------



## Nordur (12. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Aber das war irgendwie klar, oder? xD



Ja eigentlich schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben313 (12. Oktober 2008)

Finde ich sehr gut die Comics! mach weiter so!


----------



## Hojo (12. Oktober 2008)

Der "gebrauchte" ist auch cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Set der Scharlachroten gehört, meiner Meinung nach, noch immer zu einem der besten, also vom Aussehen her.

Ansonsten glaube ich mal das der "saubere" also der von Hektor halt, im Addon zu bekommen sein wird.
Is nur ne Idee jetzt, aber da der Orden da wieder eine große Rolle spielen wird und so wie es aussieht auch neu ausgerüstet wird würde sich das anbieten.

Warum der von Hektor halt so neu wirkt und der von Markus so alt und abgerissen soll eigentlich nur untermauern wie unterschiedlich die beiden an ihre Aufgaben rangehen.
Der eine ist halt ein Kind des Ordens was jeden Befehl durchführt und immer strahlen will und der andere machts halt mehr oder weniger weil er es machen muss.
Werde auf die ganze Sache aber später noch etwas eingehen, erstmal das mit Hank beenden und das sollte noch so 2-3 Episoden dauern.

@ Ben313

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

Ja die Ninjas der Nacht tragen auch alte und abgenutzt Wappenröcke.
Aber die haben auch n bischl was mehr zu schaffen als einer der im Kloster rumhockt und dann zu nem Turm geschickt wird. *g*


----------



## Nordur (12. Oktober 2008)

Ja das haste recht das Set ist auch gut gemacht aber ich finde das die Brustplatte nicht so richtig zum Rest passt.

Die geilste Rüstung im spiel ,finde ich, ist immernoch die Imperiale Rüstung in Rot


----------



## Lisutari (12. Oktober 2008)

Hojo, was soll das eigentlich im Teil 8 mit der Brille?^^


----------



## Ben313 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte noch eine kleine Frage: Machst du das IN WoW oder mit dem modelviewer?


----------



## Hojo (12. Oktober 2008)

@ Lisutari

Das mit der Hand war eine Anspielung auf Terminator 3 und das mit der Brille auch. *g*

@ Ben313

Mit dem Modelviewer und dem Mapviewer.


----------



## Ben313 (12. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich freue mich auf den 17. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (12. Oktober 2008)

Die ersten drei folgen waren najo nicht so überragend aber dann wurde es immer witzige ... "Ich bin Tod aber nicht toof!"


----------



## Hojo (12. Oktober 2008)

@ Ben313

Kein Problem.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Rashnuk

Joa, die ersten drei Episoden waren halt die ersten drei Episoden der Anfang des ganzen und selten ist was am Anfang gleich super.
Aber freut mich das du findetdas sie besser geworden sind mit der Zeit. ^^


----------



## Hojo (15. Oktober 2008)

Eventuell schaffe ich es nicht Episode 9 am heutigen Mittwoch online zu stellen, da sich gerade mein WoW aufgelöst hat und ich es jetzt erst neu installieren muss und wir alle wissen das dauert bis dann endlich wieder alles läuft.

Auf dem Papier exestiert die Episode aber schon, sollte also dann doch noch klappen bevor ich am Freitag abdüse.
Hofft einfach das beste ! ^^


----------



## Dropz (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds eig. ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (15. Oktober 2008)

Hübsch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem Traum fand ich am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber auch das mit dem *Toof* war net übel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (15. Oktober 2008)

All along the Watchtower

Klingt für mich wie ne Schlagzeile im "Zeugen Jehova" Magazin - Wachturm oder zu engl. Watchtower 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (15. Oktober 2008)

@ Dropz

Das ichs heute nicht schaffe oder das Comic oder beides ?
Egal, ich sag mal danke ! XD

@ Faimith

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hehe, ja, der Traum.
Manch einer "beschwert" sich noch heute. *g*
Aber wenn dir diese Art Humor gefällt dann wird dir Episode 9 sicherlich sehr gefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ mumba

Viele denken dabei immer gleich an die Jehovas. XD *lach*
Aber eigentlich ist mir Idee und Titel gekommen als ich das Lied mit dem selben Titel gehört habe. ^^


----------



## Winara (15. Oktober 2008)

Grins.....

Ja ja, der olle Jimmy Hendrix....

Aber Glückwunsch! Prima Arbeit von Dir! Mir gefällts!
(Dürfte auch einige "Arbeit" drinstecken!)


----------



## Nightwraith (15. Oktober 2008)

hehe, sehr nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Werd ich auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten !


----------



## Jägerlovara (15. Oktober 2008)

Hihi sehr witzig weiter so.


----------



## riggedi (15. Oktober 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Klingt für mich wie ne Schlagzeile im "Zeugen Jehova" Magazin - Wachturm oder zu engl. Watchtower
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt, wo Du es erwähnst, muss ich Dir absolut recht geben! Eine verblüffende Ähnlichkeit! Nur müsste damals der Thread an einem *Samstag vormittag* erstellt worden sein!

Riggedi


----------



## Hojo (15. Oktober 2008)

@ Winara

Genau jener welcher. ^^

Danke danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arbeit, mh, ja steckt da schon drin.
Man muss sich halt überlegen wie es weitergeht und dann die richtigen Perspektiven an den passenden Stellen finden und dann eben dazu auch noch die Models richtig ausrichten.
Dann geht manches davon wieder nicht weil ein Baum ungünstig steht oder es einfach blöde aussehen würde, ist ne menge rumgeteste. *g*

@ Nightwraith

Danke ! ^^

@ Jägerlovara

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (15. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> @ Faimith
> 
> Danke !
> 
> ...



Ähm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, zuviel Art von diesem Humor ist auch wieder nicht so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber in deinen Comics herscht abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das gefällt mir persönlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ansonsten kennst du ja Shakes & Fidget 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich liebe diese Comics, besonders die ersten paar Folgen.

Und wenns noch net genug ist guck dir mal Allimania an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannste evt. was davon in deine Comics übernehmen, who knows  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (17. Oktober 2008)

Wie ich gerade in meinem GB lese wird auf Episode 9 gewartet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das freut mich aber leider muss ich eine schlechte Nachricht überbringen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit dem Patch funzt mein Mapviewer nimmer, ich muss also erst auf ne aktuelle Version warten, denke die wird in den nächsten 1-2 Tagen auftauchen.
Sorry, aber vorher kann ich da nichts machen, weil es schon was doof ist wenn vor Hanks haus z.b. plötzlich Berge von Knochen liegen und Hunde rumstehen... *g*

Wird also leider etwas dauern, aber dafür wird sie euch recht gut gefallen.
Glaube ich wenigstens...XD


----------



## Hojo (20. Oktober 2008)

So, scheinbar wird schon an einer neuen Version des Mapviewers gearbeitet.
Zumindesttauchen die ersten Hinweise auf das die aktuellen versionsprobleme bald behoben sein werden.
Da ich aber leider nicht sagen kann wann und ich eigentlich auch nicht möchte das die Seite bzw. das Comic einfach brach liegt , habe ich an etwas anderem gearbeitet.
Das hängt mit dem Comic zusammen und mit der Website, eigentlich sind es sogarmehrere Dinge. *g*
Der aktuelle Stand sagt mir das ich also um laufe der Woche ein Update machen werde.
Werde das dann natürlich hier posten.


----------



## Raheema (20. Oktober 2008)

echt gut geworden ^^ 


also das mit Han is voll lustig ^^ 



hoffenlicht machst du weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem Untoten fand ich wirklich witzig. Ich mag trockenen Humor und der Untote wurde wirklich amüsant umgesetzt.


----------



## Tumasz (21. Oktober 2008)

Nice !! Mach Weiter so ! Tolle Comics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (21. Oktober 2008)

die neuen Episoden sind auch toll


----------



## Hojo (21. Oktober 2008)

@ Raheema

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich mache ich weiter, frage ist nur wann. >.<
Aber wie schon geschrieben werde ich in der Zeit wo "nichts" geht einfach was anderes an der Seite machen und das halt in den nächsten Tagen online stellen.

@ Deanne

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hehe, ja Hank ist irgendwie zu nem sehr beliebten Charakter geworden, obwohl er nur wenig aufgetaucht ist bisher.
Aber jetzt bekommt er ja gerade etwas mehr Auftrittszeit. *g*

@ Tumasz

Danke ! ^^

Werde ich !

@ Dropz

Firma dankt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (24. Oktober 2008)

So, wie ich angesprochen habe werde ich einige Kleinigkeiten an der Website machen solange ich nicht an den Episoden arbeiten kann.
Die ersten Sachen sind eingebunden.

- Ein kleiner Newsbereich auf der Startseite, füralle die eben nicht immer mal kurz hier reingucken können oder halt nicht hier im Forum sind usw.

- Eine persönliche Anmerlung zu jeder Episode, kurz und knapp gehalten da ich keine Romane posten wollte die den eigentlichen Leseverlaufeventuell stören. Aber manchens bereinigt vielleicht manche Fragen die noch offen sind.

- Der Button für den Downloadbereich wurde eingefügt. Ja, ich hab da was im Kopf, sind nur Kleinigkeiten aber irgendwo muss ich sie ja plazieren und da passt der Bereich am besten, auch wenn Download vielleicht etwas heftig klingt. *g*

Ich hab da nochn paar weitere Sachen in Planung und je nach dem wie lange das Problem noch anhält werde ich sie nach und nach einfügen.


----------



## Hojo (31. Oktober 2008)

So, es gibt etwas neues zu berichten !

1. Es geht bald weiter ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Ja ich habe Werbung auf die Seite gepackt, warum ich das getan habe steht in den News auf der Startseite.
Im Grunde ein Muss da auch ich nur ein armes kleines Würstchen bin welches überleben möchte. *übertreib*
Aber sein muss es halt schon, dass Geschäft muss etwas besser laufen und vielleicht hilft das.
Stört ja eigentlich nicht wirklich und hängt immer mit Warcraft zusammen.

3. Wenn die nächste Episode kommt, kommt sie nicht alleine. Könnt euch also auf etwas mehr zu lesen einstellen. *g*

4. Ich hab noch massig Ideen wie das ganze sich entwickeln kann, also wird das ganze noch ziemlich lange weiterlaufen, hoffe ich. ^^

Das wars dann erstmal wieder. ^^


----------



## Hojo (1. November 2008)

Mit etwas Glück geht es bald weiter mit neuen Episoden ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal die Titel der Episode 9 bis 13 !

Episode 9: Unerwartetes

Episode 10: Freier Fall

Episode 11: Die Schattengurke

Episode 12: El`lana

Episode 13: Die Defias

Na, was meint ihr ?
Klingts interessant ? XD


----------



## Ren3gaid (1. November 2008)

jaaa finde schon den Titel von den Folgen spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


aber episode 11 hört sich am geilsten an xDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (1. November 2008)

ach ähm... hab ein Problem endeckt....

man kann nicht auf die buttons:

Charaktere und Download klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (1. November 2008)

@ Ren3gaid

Hehe, ja, Folge 11 klingt schon recht abgehoben. *lach*
Aber der Name wurde schon mit Hintergrund ausgesucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Charaktere und Downloads sind noch offline.
Werden aber auch bald folgen. ^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (1. November 2008)

gar nichtmal so schlecht..nette arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## November1899 (1. November 2008)

> Ausstrahlung ist zwar toll, aber man kanns auch übertreiben






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   sehr geil !
ich finde es ganz ok, mal gucken was noch so kommt :-)


----------



## Hojo (1. November 2008)

@ moorhuhnxx

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ November1899

Danke ! ^^

Hehe, fand das doch recht passend an der Stelle. XD

@ All

So, ich hab jetzt auch eine Gruppe zum Webcomic erstellt.

Zu finden ist sie hier:
http://my.buffed.de/groups/1696/view/

Eventuell werde ich später noch ein eigenes Forum aufziehn aber das ist eigentlich eher Nebensache und daher lang für den Moment ja auch eine Gruppe bei Buffed völlig aus. ^^


----------



## Hojo (2. November 2008)

Wie in meinem Profil,auf der Website oder auch in der Buffed Gruppe geschrieben:
Es sind zwei neue Buttons verfügbar, einer bringt einen direkt in die Buffed Gruppe der andere in den Downloadbereich.

Der Downloadbereich ist aktuell noch etwas ungefüllt, sind nur zwei Banner drin, aber ich bin mir sicher das sich da früher oder später noch etwas tun wird. ^^
Wer sich selbst mal seiner kreativität hingegeben hat oder sich hingeben möchte und es zum Thema passt kann mich gerne anschreiben und dann packe ich das dort rein, wenn gewünscht.


----------



## Hojo (3. November 2008)

Kleiner Überblick über die Episodenlängen:

Episode 9: Unerwartetes - 9 Einzelbilder

Episode 10: Freier Fall - 9 Einzelbilder

Episode 11: Die Schattengurke - 15 Einzelbilder

Episode 12: El`lana - ?

Episode 13: Die Defias - ?

Man kann also erkennen das sie alle etwas länger werden besonders Episode 11... *g*
Ist glaube ich die längste bisher.


----------



## Rhokan (3. November 2008)

Mach aber nich den Fehler sie alle auf einmal rein zu stellen : O


----------



## Hojo (3. November 2008)

Tjoa, eigentlich müsste ich das ja tun.
Zumindest bis ich die Freitage wieder aufgeholt habe die jetztausgefallen sind.
Sonst passt das später mit X-Mas wieder hinten und vorne nicht und das wäreirgendwie blöde. >.<

Aber, da ich ja denke das mit dem Addon bald alle Programme wieder laufen, werden es wohl nicht soviele Episoden werden die ich da auf mal posten muss.

Bisher betriffts ja nur Episode 9,10 und 11. ^^


----------



## Hojo (4. November 2008)

Durch die Zwangspause hab ich eine menge Zeit mir andere WoW Webcomics anzusehen und mir das eine oder andere dort zu "klauen".
Bin dabei auf so manch interessante Idee gestoßen die ich im laufe der Zeit nach und nach umsetzen werde.
Ausser wenn die Buhrufe zu laut werden sollten. *g*

Als erstes werde ich den Aufbau der Episoden etwas ändern und erhoffe mir dadurch das sie weniger statisch und mehr comichaft wirken.
Hier mal ein Beispiel wie ich mir das denke:

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...vBsP1hGg82d.jpg

Ja, man erkennt kaum etwas, aber ich will ja auch nicht spoilern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Kern der Sache ist der Aufbau der einzelnen Fenster.

Als erstes haben wir da zwei kleine Einzelbilder, gefolgt von einem einzelnen großen, dann erneu Einzelbilder, aber diesmal sind es drei wobei das zweite nochmal geteilt ist in zwei keine.
Beendetwird das ganze dann von einem großen was aber wieder aufgeteilt ist in drei kleine bzw. ein großes und zwei kleine.

Auf der zeichnung haben die Reihen nicht die selbe länge, das wird später anders sein. Alle Reihen werden die selbe länge haben aber unterschiedlich aussehen.
Ich erhoffe mir davon einen positiven Effekt und erste Tests sehen eigentlich nicht übel aus.


----------



## Hojo (5. November 2008)

*trommelwirbel*
Episode 9 ist da !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab das Modelviewer/MapViewer Problem gelöst.
Wenn jemand wissen mag wie dann einfach in die News der Website gucken oder einfach fragen dann poste ich das fix.

*freu* *freu*

Hoffe das neue Design gefällt euch und ich kann die anderen Episoden auch so aufbauen.

Weitere Episoden kommen dann in Kürze, muss erstmal sehen welches Design euch so anspricht.
Unnötige Arbeit muss man sich ja nicht wirklich machen denke ich.

Dann mal viel Spaß ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (5. November 2008)

Da ich gerade PMS bekomme mit Fragen wann es weitergeht, gehe ich davon aus das man mein Posting nicht gesehen hat bevor es untergetaucht ist. *g*
Also...

/push

Ja, ich mache weiter ! ^^


----------



## Shadowassa (5. November 2008)

Ich finds lustig, echt gut gemacht.


----------



## Randy Orton (5. November 2008)

hat auf jeden fall zukunft ich verfolgs gespannt, sehr abwechslungsreich =) 
mach weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (5. November 2008)

Wo ist den im 9 die Poante? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (5. November 2008)

@ Shadowassa

Danke ! ^^

@ Randy Orton

Danke ! ^^
Ja, langweilig und eintönig möchte ich eigentlich nicht werden lassen. >.<
Dafür hab ich noch zuviele Ideen....XD

@ Lisutari

Gibt keine, dafür nen Cliffhanger, der in Episode 10 dann weitergeführt wird, naja und etwas Information über Hank.
Wer hätte schon erwartet das der olle Bauer magisch begabt ist ? *g*


----------



## Lisutari (5. November 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> @ Lisutari
> 
> Gibt keine


Schade, dabei hab ich mich schon auf was lustiges gefreut =(


----------



## Hojo (5. November 2008)

@ Lisutari

Ich weiss wie du dich fühlst, ich hatte eigentlich auch etwas lustigeres im Sinne, aber weil das alles etwas größer geworden ist als gedacht mussteich es etwas aufteilen.
Dafür wird Episode 10 lustig und mit etwas Glück kommt sie auch gleich morgen schon. ^^


----------



## Lisutari (5. November 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> @ Lisutari
> 
> Ich weiss wie du dich fühlst, ich hatte eigentlich auch etwas lustigeres im Sinne, aber weil das alles etwas größer geworden ist als gedacht mussteich es etwas aufteilen.
> Dafür wird Episode 10 lustig und mit etwas Glück kommt sie auch gleich morgen schon. ^^


Das wäre schön  =)


----------



## Karash Azshara (5. November 2008)

Schöner Humor, auch die Grafiken passen ab Folge 3 oder 4 gut in die Hintergründe.

Einzig die Sprechblasen und evtl. den Schrifttyp solltest Du vielleicht wechseln, ansonsten schön gemacht, bitte um mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Karash


----------



## DeadTwonky (5. November 2008)

nicht schlecht, gefällt mir werd ich mir weiter anschaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeetoN2k (5. November 2008)

Der Traum is nich schlecht xD
mehr !


----------



## Avane x.X (5. November 2008)

Bei paar Szenen musste ich schmunzeln ;O


----------



## Stonies (5. November 2008)

Ich finds lustig^^
Schonmal dran gedacht per Machinima (ka obs so richtig geschrieben ist^^) nen vid draus zu machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (5. November 2008)

@ Lisutari

Wie gesagt, mit Glück schon gleich morgen, also bald. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Karash Azshara

Danke ! ^^

Sprechblasen habe ich ja runderneuert mit Episode 9 und auch den Schrifttypen habe ich geändert, aber ist ja alles nichts was man nicht shcnell nochmals überarbeiten kann. ^^

@ DeadTwonky

Danke ! ^^
Freut mich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ LeetoN2k

Hehe, danke ! ^^

Mehr kommt bald ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Avane x.X

Freut mich .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Stonies

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du wirst lachen, anfangs war es als Machinema gedacht, hab irgendwo sogarnoch ein paar Testvideos rumkullern, ich such demnächst mal danach.
Habs dann aber als besser empfunden das ganze als Webcomic umzusetzen, weniger Arbeit, leichtere Arbeit, gut alleine umzusetzen und trotzdem macht es einem selber und anderen Spaß. ^^
Aber schaun wir mal was die Zukunft bringt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (6. November 2008)

Seit ein paar Tagen kann ich die Seite leider nicht mehr aufrufen. Jedesmal wenn ich versuche die Seite zu öffnen erscheint die "die Webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden"-Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Hojo (6. November 2008)

Jau, dieser Fehler tritt in letezr Zeit leider oft auf, ich denke es liegt an der .de.vu. Addy. >.<
Einfach öfters versuchen , irgendwann gehst dann, hoffe das sich das bald wieder bessert... -_-


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (6. November 2008)

Auf alle Fälle gute Arbeit, auch wenn ich mit dieser Art Humor nichts anfangen kann.
Leider gefällt mir die redensart allgemein nicht so wirklich gut. 
Aber evtl. noch einen kleinen Tipp, lies dir dei Comics auch nochmals durch. 
klar man versteht es, aber wenn z.B diese seid/seit Fehler nicht wären, würde das ganze auch wieder besser aussehen.

Lg


----------



## Templer2k (6. November 2008)

Ich finds genial bitte mehr davon ^^


----------



## Sandru (6. November 2008)

einfach nur dreck, hau ab


----------



## Corlin (6. November 2008)

Nicht schlecht..... folge 3 war bis jetzt die beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mach weiter so


----------



## Windron (6. November 2008)

auf jeden fall very nice ^^
vor allem wenn man die allgemeinen infos kennt mit dem untoten, der hütte in der er wohnt und dem kleinen hügel wo die jungs drauf stehn ^^
ohja kenn das noch sehr sehr gut ^^ harte nüsse waren das huiuiui
nette idee... nette umsetzung... prima lacher mittendrin ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tante edith sagt mir grad noch dass sie die stelle mit dem traum am geilsten fand ^^


----------



## Hojo (6. November 2008)

@ Kamos - Taerar

Aye, ihr Schweizer habt halt nen anderen Humor.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne, is ja kein Problem, nicht jeder findet eben alles gut und das ist auch gut so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Fehler den du ansprichst kenne ich, seltsamerweise habe ich ihn aberbehoben, trotzdem wird da noch die alte Version mit dem Fehler angezeigt... -_-
Ich werd morgen mal die ganze Seite komplett neu hochladen, vielleicht liegst irgendwo am Server.

Aber dennoch danke, Kritik und derartiges ist auch immer gerne gesehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Templer2k

Danke !

Gerne doch.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Sandru

Einfach nur Dreck, hau ab  ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Corlin

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde ich , mh, die dritte Folge scheint mit die beliebteste zu sein. *g*
Hank scheint echt ne gute Stimmungskanone zu sein... XD

@ Windron

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hehe, joa damals als die olle Blutlarve noch groß und schwer zu knacken war... *erinner* ^^

*lach*
Ja, der Traum, was hab ich mir dabei blos gedacht... *g*


----------



## Hojo (6. November 2008)

So, Episode 10 ist online ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider gibt es noch immer kleine Probleme mit dem Webspace oder der de.vu. Addy, wenns nicht gleich funzt einfach öfters versuchen.

Viel Spaß dabei.. ^^


----------



## Hojo (6. November 2008)

Da bisher noch keine Beschwerden oder etwas in der Richtig eingetrudelt sind werde ich das aktuelle Design der Episoden beibehalten und weiter ausbauen. ^^


----------



## Hojo (7. November 2008)

Heute ist zwar Freitag aber da ich heute einem RP Event beiwohnen werde habeich keine Zeit eine neue Episode zu machen, aber verzagt nicht , ich denke bis Sonntag werde ich die Zeit finden. ^^

Danach bin ich dann, glaube ich, wieder im wöchentlichen Rhythmus angekommen.

Aber naja, gab ja nun auch schon zwei Episoden nacheinander, das tröstet hoffentlich etwas drüber weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (11. November 2008)

Ich hab gerade was viel um die Ohren, mit meinem RP Charakter in einer neuen Gilde, dann vorbereiten auf das Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,vorbereiten des Shops auf Weihnachten *g* usw.

Aber keine Panik, neue Episoden kommen natürlich.
Wollte das nur mal fix sagen bevor jemand denkt das da nichtsmehr passiert. ^^


----------



## Balanvallet (11. November 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> einfach nur dreck, hau ab



mh keine ahnung warum aber ich kann dich nich leiden^^
wieso is das drack???


finds super weiter so


----------



## Hojo (22. November 2008)

Warum dauert das jetzt bis was neues kommt ?
Fragen sich sicherlich einige hier...
Das liegt aber daran das ich gerade mit wem anders an etwas arbeite.
Habt noch ein wenig Geduld ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. November 2008)

vielen dank,die idee ist spitze, gut ausgearbeitet und jede neue episode bringt mich zu lachen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (26. November 2008)

@ dragon1

Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freut mich... ^^

@ All

Episode 11 kommt im laufe des Tages online ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen kleinen Bonus packe ich auchnoch drauf, ein Banner, diesmal zum Thema Hank.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor wieder gefragt wird, ja es wird eine X-Mas Folge geben und ihr werdet dort einige alte Bekannte wiedersehen... ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (26. November 2008)

Hehe, sehr geil die Folgen, vor allem Folge 6 war geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön gemacht *applause*


----------



## Hojo (26. November 2008)

@ HGVermillion

Danke danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Episode 3 und 6 scheinen bisher die beliebtsten zu sein.
Wird wohl mal Zeit für eine Umfrage.... ^^

@ All

Episode 11 + Hankbanner sind online ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß ! ^^


----------



## Hojo (30. November 2008)

Episode 12 ist online ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, mehr gibts eigentlich gerade nicht groß zu berichten.... *grübel* ... 
Es wird an einer kleinen Überraschung gearbeitet die hoffentlich bis zum 24.12. fertig wird und ich schraueb noch etwas an Änderungen/Erweiterungen für die Website rum.

Viel Spaß ! ^^


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

uuuh überraschung!
...the gurke is a lie... muhhahah


----------



## Hojo (2. Dezember 2008)

@ Kronas

Please procede into ANDROID HELL!! BLAARRGH!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ All

Episode 13 kommt eventuell in den nächsten 2-3 Tage.
Ein kleines Forum ist jetzt über die Website zu erreichen.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2008)

Das ist zu genial danke *WEGROFL*


----------



## krizone (2. Dezember 2008)

sehr cool! gute arbeit,weiter so, mir gefällts!


----------



## Hojo (6. Dezember 2008)

Episode 13 hat das Licht der Onlienwelt erblickt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß ! ^^


----------



## jolk (6. Dezember 2008)

Du weißt wie man Leute neugierig macht hrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ist das bloß für ein Gerät ...


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich weis nicht, konnte bei den letzten paar kaum mehr Schmunzeln


----------



## Nightwraith (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht, konnte bei den letzten paar kaum mehr Schmunzeln


Ich fand die Schattengurke so flach, dass sie mich irgendwie schon wieder zum schmunzeln brachte...


----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2008)

der knopf erinnert mich an obiliths machima


----------



## Hojo (6. Dezember 2008)

@ jolk

Tjoa, demnächst werdet ihr es ja sehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Lisutari

Joa, es stimmt schon , der Humoranteil ist sehr zurückgegangen.
Aber auf der einen Seite sind die die mehr Humor wollen und auf der anderen sind die die mehr oder weniger ernste Storyentwicklungen wollen.
Einen Mittelweg zu treffen ist fast unmöglich, vorallem da ja auchnoch jeder einen anderen Humor hat.
Nicht jeder findet das selbe witzig, aber ich kanns halt auch nicht jedem recht machen... unmöglich.

Aber keine Sorge, ich denke jetzt reichts erstmal mit den weniger witzigen Parts und ich kann das ganze wieder etwas abdriften lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gerät wird z.b. dazu beitragen die Gruppe wieder mit Humor zu versorgen... auf die eine oder andere Art... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Nightwraith

Naja, würde es jetzt hier keinen User geben der Shadowgurke heißt dann hättest du es wieder ganz andrers aufgefasst.
Ist halt auch einer dieser Punkte ... die einen mögen die Anspielungen auf Filme,Spiele,User in Foren usw. die anderen wieder nicht.
Ich mag solche Anspielungen und ich werde sie in Zukunft auch etwas weiter ausbauen, stehe da auch in Verbindung mit einigen bekannteren Spielern, wodurch es sicherlich auch etwas interessanter wird als wenn es sich dabei um Spieler XYZ handelt der irgendwo in Hinterhastenichtgesehen wohnt oderso...^^

@ Kronas

*lach*
Hachja, eines seiner besten Videos.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber der Knopf hängt nicht damit zusammen.


----------



## Hojo (10. Dezember 2008)

AATWT hat Fans in der Musikszene, genauer gesagt in der Remixzene.
Mit Remix meine ich jetzt nicht Remixe von handelsüblicher Musik, nein ich rede von Videospielmusik der guten alten Zeit.

Turrican, Lemmings, Giana Sisters, 1942 ... um nur einige wenige Beispiele zu bringen.

Radio Paralax ist in der Richtung sehr groß, wenn nicht sogar der größte deutsche Sender für derartige Musik.
Einer der Moderatoren dort verfolgt mein Webcomic nun seit der ersten Episode und ist recht angetan davon.
Nunja, jetzt hat er mir eine Nachricht zukommen lassen das er im Blog des Radios gerne einen AATWT Bereich einrichten würde.

Ich weiss das diese Neuigkeit jetzt sicherlich nicht SO der Knaller ist wie wenn jemand zu mir kommen würde und sagen würde ... "Hey, machen wir aus deinem Comic ne Serie !" ... oder etwas in der Art ... aber ich finds trotzdem klasse das meine Idee teilweise doch so gut ankommt das jetzt sogar eine andere Seite durchgehend darüber berichten möchte.
Ich wollte das halt einfach mal sagen, da es ja für mein Webcomic schon ein ziemlicher Schritt nach vorne ist ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schaun was aus dieser Verbindung werden kann... ^^

Achja...
Hier die Website des Radiosenders: http://www.radio-paralax.de und hier die des Blogs ... http://gemafreie-musik.blogspot.com/ !

Dauert aber noch bis sich dort etwas tut, muss da erst noch einiges an Textzu schreiben.
Ich werde dann aber natürlich bescheid sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (21. Dezember 2008)

Warum dauret das gerade so ewig ?
Liegt daran das ich aktuell einfach zuviel um die Ohren habe, Geburtstag, X-Mas, n Kumpel wurde von seienr Freundin aus der Wohnung geworfen usw.
Da komme ich leider gerade kaum dazu etws zu machen...>.<

Gibt jetztzwei Möglichkeiten...

Ich schaffs vor dem 24th noch das fertig zu machen oder halt erst kurz danach.
Zumindest kann ich sagen das da einiges kommen wird, bekommt also genug zu lesen... *g*
Frage is halt nur wann, aber 100% noch dieses Jahr... ^^


----------



## jolk (26. Januar 2009)

mmh also mir ist heute wieder eingefallen, dass es hier doch den link zu so einem tollen comic gibt und es mittlerweile eine neue episode geben sollte und was seh ich als ich auf den link klicke 
"Keine Panik !

Wir sind nicht to !

Wir kommen wieder !

Wann ?

Bald hoffe ich !

Warum wir weg sind ?

Serverumzug und der dauert gerade ein wenig !

Ob ich ein Datum nennen kann ?

Mh, schwer zu sagen, aber ich hoffe das die ganze Sache nächste Woche fertig ist und es weitergehen kann wie früher ! Also irgendwann zwischen dem 5.1 und 11.1
sollte wieder alles wie gewohnt laufen !"
(zitiere da es auch ein paar user gibt, die nicht gerne auf links klicken xD)
so also seit ihr wirklich tot oder wann wird es endlich eine fortsetzung geben ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2009)

d`oh
need more


----------



## Preform (26. Januar 2009)

Mr. Hendrix lässt grüßen^^


----------



## Elda (26. Januar 2009)

schade die Seite geht nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (2. Februar 2009)

Moin,

Ja, der Umzug ist fertig, dummerweise hat sich danach meine Arbeit etwas überschlage, soviel um die Ohren ...dass ich leider kaum bis garkeine Zeit habe...>.<
Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen die Startseite online stellen dann gibts wieder was an Infos.
Wann die Story jetzt genau fortgesetzt wird kann ich nicht sagen...

Ich hoffe aber das ich die Wartezeit mit kleinen Sachen überbrücken kann ... so alle paar Tage was kleines zum lachen.
Die AATWT Storyline wird zwar auch fortgesetzt aber dafür brauche ich mehr Zeit und die habe ich aktuell eigentlich garnicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## einself!!!111 (17. April 2009)

Wann gehts denn weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Genker (17. April 2009)

Also bei mir kommt, wenn ich auf den Banner klicke nur folgende Seite...

[attachment=7317:Unbenannt.jpg]

**edit* lol sehe gerade der Thread war vom September letzten Jahres....
Ich wunderte mich schon warum alle geschrieben haben ist net schlecht usw. *
Naja jetzt hab ich wenigstens gelernt immer mal wieder aufs Datum zu schauen.


----------



## ichPWNdicke (17. April 2009)

Ach schade den comic hat ich ganz vergessen .. gübbet den net mehr?


----------



## Hojo (14. Juli 2009)

So, Freunde des Kreuzzuges... es gibt Neuigkeiten !

Ab August geht es endlich weiter, ich habe viel um die Ohren gehabt und dann tauchten noch Probleme mit dem Modelviewer/Mapviewer auf.
Die Probleme mit den beiden Progs. gibt es teilweise noch immer...was soviel bedeutet wie das ich z.b. manche Charaktere noch nicht erneut nutzen kann oder auch manche Gebiete nicht dargestellt werden.
Die Chancen stehen aber nicht schlecht das im laufe der nächsten Monate alle diese Probleme behoben werden.

Wie aber schon gesagt bestehen die Probleme ja nur teilweise, was bedeutet das ich die Story in kleinen Schritten weiterführen kann.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist das ich nichtmehr zufrieden war mit dem was passierte ... durch die lange Wartezeit hab ich aber einige neue Ideen und werde daher die letzten Episoden neu erstellen.
Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher...aber ich denke ich werde dort ansetzen wo die NdN ( Ninja der Nacht ) unsere Helden angreifen und zurückgeschlagen werden.
Ab dort wird der Verlauf dann geändert werden .. und es wird weiter nach der Schattengurke gesucht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also dann, bis August ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (14. Juli 2009)

Die Seite geht bei mir leider auch nicht. Schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (14. Juli 2009)

Sehr lustig -.-
ein Schild mit holzramen und beschem hintergrund,
wo kein bild drin ist, und welches an 2 roten seilen aufgehangen ist,
ich lach mich schlapp


----------



## Hojo (14. Juli 2009)

Ja, ist denn schon August ? *g*
In meinem Kalender nicht ! XD

Aber... ich sitze gerade dran das alles etwas zu bereinigen und werde später am Tage die Seite wieder on stellen.
Dann gibt es zwar noch nichts neues... aber die Seite ist wieder da, teilweise zumindest... kann nicht alles bereinigen von der Arbeit aus ...und Feierabend ist erst...heute Abend... *g*

@ Pusillin

So sah das schon ne ganze Zeit lang aus da ... wie gesagt... zuviel um die Ohren gehabt.
Aber... *auf text dort oben deut*


----------



## Talmanak (14. Juli 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Sehr lustig -.-



Ähm Pusillin hast du dir eigt. vorherige Post angeguckt? Es wird dort deutlich beschrieben, dass sich die Seite im Umzug befindet.

Des Weiteren ist der Comic gut gemacht, ich musste das eine oder andere mal doch sehr schmunzeln.


----------



## Lobiño (14. Juli 2009)

Huch sorry! Wollte dich nicht überlesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Komm ins Roooine Mooon! Dann kannst du uns (neue) Comics zooigen Mooooon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Juli 2009)

Ich habe eine Schere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (14. Juli 2009)

Wie ich sehe hat sich hier kaum etwas verändert ... die Pingus sind immernoch aktiv... ^^

@ Natsumee

Scheren sind...doof... manchmal.. ja ! *g*

@ Talmanak

Danke danke ! ^^

@ Lobiño

Ich eile, ich eile... 
Wie gesagt, erstmal nachher die Alten wieder online und dann demnächst neue ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (14. Juli 2009)

So, die Seite ist wieder aktiv !
Forum ist aufgeräumt... Gästebuch läuft wieder .... Episoden sind zu lesen...
Der Anfang ist somit geschaft ...yeaaaa....^^


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (31. August 2009)

öhm es is bald (paat stunden) september und noch keine neue folge*heul*


----------



## Schackliehn (31. August 2009)

Finds auch ganz witzig... wie es wohl der schattengurke ergeht?


----------



## -Migu- (31. August 2009)

Hey

Also erstmal, ich find die Comics toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich muss dir auch Respekt zollen für deinen Mut, das hier in der Buffed-Community zu präsentieren, da die leider viele Neider und Flamer beinhaltet..

Egal, hör nicht auf die und mach weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finds toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. August 2009)

Letzte Aktivität:  	14.08.2009 - 15:40

mhm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (7. September 2009)

Narf, dass Leben hasst mich...glaube ich zumindest manchmal...>.<

Da denkt man das man endlich mehr Zeit hat dafür und das auch die Progs. gut laufen und dann findet man raus das es doch nicht so ist... >.<
Ich hoffe echt das ich das in Kürze ändern kann ... zumindest auf dem Papier sind schon die nächsten Folgen fertig...jetzt müssen sie nur noch online.

@ -Migu-

Danke danke, och... neid und flame gibt es hier sicherlich viel...aber bisher wurde mein Comic ja zum Großteil verschont... *g*
Oder es ist so schlecht das es sich nicht lohnt es zu flamen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, dann werde ich mich wieder ans Werk machen und hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen etwas besseres berichten können.
Drückt die Daumen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (4. Oktober 2009)

Heute Abend ... zwischen 22.00 und 23.00 Uhr werde ich hier posten wie es mit AATWT weitergehen wird ... ob es überhaupt weitergehen wird und wenn ja...wie.

Gestern und heute hat sich einiges getan zu dem Thema und ich denke manchen könnte das interessieren.

Also, heute Abend zwischen 22.00 und 23.00 Uhr hier im Forum in diesem Thread !


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2009)

yay, hojo lebt noch!


----------



## Kaltunk (4. Oktober 2009)

So, finde die Comics recht gut. Comics für WoW sind immer unterhaltsam, es gibt nie zu viele.

Frage: Du hast das mit dem ModelViewer und MapViewer gemacht? Braucht man viel Kentnisse um sowas zu machen?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. Oktober 2009)

ein wenig ausprobieren und du hast das mit den viewer bald im griff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otama (4. Oktober 2009)

Kaltunk schrieb:


> So, finde die Comics recht gut. Comics für WoW sind immer unterhaltsam, es gibt nie zu viele.
> 
> Frage: Du hast das mit dem ModelViewer und MapViewer gemacht? Braucht man viel Kentnisse um sowas zu machen?



nein es ist nich wirklich schwer sowas zu machen, zuerst öffnest du den mapviewer und kannst dich damit durch alle karten dies in wow gibt bewegen. wenn du einen passenden hintergrund hast nimmst du dir den raus. danach öffnest du den modelviewer und erstellst dir deine charaktere (man kann alle items die es im spiel gibt einem charakter anziehn) oder du wählst schon fertige grafiken von npcs aus. jetzt kannst du noch deinen hintergrund den du vorher gemacht hast dahinter legen und musst nur noch das bild exportieren.


----------



## Kaltunk (4. Oktober 2009)

Okay. ich probiers jetzt mal aus.
nur ich finde leider kein richtiges model viewer das bei mir läuft, immer fehlermeldungen.

/EDIT: Muss ich dafür WoW installiert haben?


----------



## Otama (4. Oktober 2009)

Kaltunk schrieb:


> /EDIT: Muss ich dafür WoW installiert haben?



soweit ich weiß ja sonst kann der die models ja nich finden


----------



## Kaltunk (4. Oktober 2009)

Mist, habe vor kurzem meinen PC neu installiert -.- Toll, jetzt kann ich wieder alles neu installieren, inkl. patchen.. ^^

Naja egal, mach ich später i-wann mal. ^^


----------



## Hojo (4. Oktober 2009)

Is zwar noch keine 22.00 Uhr aber ich hab kurz was Zeit...^^

Jau, es ist eigentlich ganz einfach... alles was du brauchst ist Zeit und gute Nerven.... *g* ..neben dem Model und Mapviewer halt.
Nerven weil es halt ab und an vorkommt das die beiden Progs. abstürzen ... da sie noch immer nicht Final sind...was verständlich ist da WoW sich ja auch immer ändert.

Daher gibt es auch das Problem mit der aktuellen WoW Version... die beiden progs. sind nur teilweise kompatibel ...und da ja bald schon Patch 3.3. erscheint wird sich daran auch erstmal nichts ändern... man muss also mit Fehlern leben ... wie z.b. das manche der Frisuren durch die Kopfbedeckung ragen ... oder Gesichter nicht dargestellt werden... oder das manche Charaktere/Objekte das Prog. abstürzen lassen.

Der Mapviewer hat andere Probleme, manche Texturen werden falsch dargestellt, Effekte wie Feuer z.b. garnicht und manchmal lädt er sich auch tot wenn er versucht was zu lesen was er nicht lesen kann.

Mit etwas Glück kommt man aber um das alles rum und kann mit den aktuellen Versionen arbeiten.
Neuere werden wohl erst nach 3.3. kommen da das wohl auch der letzte gewaltige Patch vor dem nächsten Addon sein wird.

So, wenn das dann alles überstanden ist brauchst du halt noch ein Bildbearbeitungsprog. ... obwohl... innerhalb des Modelviewser sollte das auch gehen ...nur bau ich ja noch Sprechblasen und Effekte ein...daher brauche ich ein Bildbearbeitungsprog.
"Einfache" Bilder kannst du wohl auch innerhalb des Modelviewsers machen.
Einfach einen Screeni aus dem Mapviewer in den Modelviewer einbinden und das dann als Bild speichern.

Das Ausrüsten der Charaktere und das einstellen der Posen usw. erklärt sich eigentlich von selbst wenn du den Modelviewer angemacht hast.

Achja, WoW muss installiert sein ... die beiden Progs. brauchen die ganzen *.MPQs zum auslesen der Daten.


----------



## Kaltunk (4. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Erklärung. Und welches Grafikprogramm verwendest du?


----------



## Eisenschmieder (4. Oktober 2009)

Ist die Schrift auf dem komischen Zettel wo die Gurke weggekommen ist nicht die star wars sprache basic? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber super comic hat spass gemacht


----------



## Larmina (4. Oktober 2009)

Eisenschmieder schrieb:


> Ist die Schrift auf dem komischen Zettel wo die Gurke weggekommen ist nicht die star wars sprache basic?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ehm.. Basic ist eine der Ersten Programmiersprachen überhaupt und hat mit Star wars nu eher weniger zu tun^^


----------



## The Future (4. Oktober 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ehm.. Basic ist eine der Ersten Programmiersprachen überhaupt und hat mit Star wars nu eher weniger zu tun^^


Basic ist die Standart sprache in Star Wars und hat damit sehr viel zu tun.


----------



## Hojo (4. Oktober 2009)

So, es ist zwischen 22.00 und 23.00 Uhr ... und hier mein versprochenes Posting zum Thema ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man unschwer erkennen kann läuft bei mir alles wieder wie es soll,was bedeutet das es ab Oktober weitergehen wird... ich mach mich jetzt gerade an die Arbeit die ersten Episoden umzusetzen.
Wann genau sie online gehen kann ich nicht sagen...aber es wird in diesem Monat sein,vielleicht sogar schon in den nächsten Tagen !

Wie man lesen kann handelt es sich um einen Neustart der Reihe ... ich hab lange überlegt ob ich das machen soll...und ich denke es ist die einzige Möglichkeit die ich aktuell habe.
AATWT hatte sich etwas festgefahren und ich wusste nicht genau wie ich von dort den Sprung zu den Ideen schaffen sollte die ich zu der Zeit im Kopf hatte...daher starte ich das ganze neu.
Aber keine Angst, wie zu lesen ist sind alle wieder dabei ... Hektor, Markus und auch Hank .... die Ninja der Nacht ebenso und der Paladin darf auch nicht fehlen...sie alle kommen wieder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mich auch dazu entschlossen das ganze in mehrere Staffeln aufzuteilen, damals war es eine große Geschichte... was sicherlich auch dazu geführt hat das es sich festgefahren hat ... aber jetzt mit mehreren Geschichten vor Augen die zwar aufeinander aufbauen aber jeweils ein Ende haben erscheint mir die Gefahr des festfahrens zu 99% ausgemerzt !

In welche Richtung die erste Staffel gehen wird kann man vielleicht schon anhand des Bildes ahnen... Vermutungen werden aber gerne gehört... ^^

So, dann war das erstmal alles für den Moment ... weitere Infoupdates werden aber bald folgen !


----------



## sumonoshi (5. Oktober 2009)

Schön dass Du weitermachst! 
Ich freu mich auf die neuen Geschichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (5. Oktober 2009)

Firma dankt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mich heute rangesetzt und die ersteneue Episode vorgebastelt ... sieht soweit ganz nett aus.
Ich hoffe einfach mal die leichten Änderungen an der Hintergrundgeschichte werden gut aufgenommen ... aber bevor sich jemand Sorgen macht ... die beiden lernen sich wie damals erst noch kennen und es ist noch immer der selbe alte Turm ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (6. Oktober 2009)

Ein zweiter Teaser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokawaki (6. Oktober 2009)

Der Titel ist gut und naja an ein paar stellen konnte ich schmunzeln aber wird besser denk ich


----------



## Hojo (15. Juli 2010)

Bitte 1x klicken, danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (22. November 2010)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten !  

Nach einer weiteren Zwangspause habe ich den Entschluss gefasst das die Geschichte sich festgefahren hat.

Aber ein Ende ist meist auch ein neuer Anfang... so auch bei AATWT !
Denn....

Es geht weiter, es geht weiiiiiiiiiiiiiter ! 

Nur nicht als Webcomic, sondern als Webserie ... uhhh... 

Das ganze bedarf natürlich einiges mehr an Arbeit als es beim Webcomic war, aber dafür hab ich auch mehr Möglichkeiten.
Vieles was ich mir vorgestellt habe konnte ich nicht umsetzen in der Bild für Bild Version.
Jetzt wo alles beweglich ist sieht das schon ganz anders aus... 

Ich hoffe das ich die erste Folge noch dieses Jahr online bringen kann.
Bevor ich darüber aber weiter nachdenke will ich sie komplett abgedreht haben ... und vertont werden muss sie dann auch noch.
Dafür werde ich Sprecher brauchen...  ... aber dazu mehr wenn die Folge im Kasten ist !

Von Zeit zu Zeit werde ich kleine Bilder posten, damit ihr seht das sich etwas tut.
Die Bilder werden jetztnicht der Überknaller sein, aber ich will ja auch nichts spoilern...  

Bedenkt bitte auch das ech die Bilder nie in ihrer entgültigen Version vorliegen werden !

Hier sind auch schon drei Bilder... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, dann bis zum nächsten Update, was nicht lange auf sich warten lassen sollte...


----------



## Vitany2910 (22. November 2010)

ich hab mir eben alle genüsslich zu gemüte gezogen und ich hab herzlich gelacht....ich finde die comics wirklich schön gemacht und so kleine sachen, wie *zirp* *zirp* *zirp* finde ich toll^^ werd ddeine seite mal an ein paar kollegen weiterleiten^^ freu mich schon auf mehr *daumen hoch*


----------



## Hojo (22. November 2010)

Hehe, danke danke... 

Nur leider ... habich damals etwas den Überblick verloren, ich wusste zwar noch was ich machen wollte... aber wegen Arbeit usw. ist das leider etwas in den Hintergrund gefallen.
Hab dann versucht das mehrmals wieder fortzusetzen aber...ne.. irgendwie... steckt das ganze fest.

Aber mal sehen, vielleicht ist das ja auch gut so ... 
Schaun wir mal was die erste Folge sagt...^^

Aber danke nochmal..


----------



## Hojo (26. November 2010)

Nach und nach werden die einzelnen Szenen zu dem was ich mir vorstelle.
Trotzdem ist es noch einiges an Arbeit ..... ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das die erste Folge oder zumindest ein kleiner Trailer im Dezember online kommen wird ! 

In den nächsten Tagen wird dann auch die Facebookseite für AATWT online gehen und ich werde die offz. Seite überarbeiten.
Der Webcomic ist zwar aktuell auf Eis ... aber es muss ja nicht sein das er verschwindet... 

Auch werde ich bald was genaues zu den Sprechrollen sagen, wer also schon immer einem fiktiven Charakter seine Stimme leihen wollte ... sollte in den nächsten Wochen immer mal reingucken hier. 

Und jetzt noch was fürs Auge...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (26. November 2010)

there must be some kind of way out of here
said the joker to the thief 

gefällt mir


----------



## Hojo (27. November 2010)

Hehe... 
Ja...sehr sehr gutes Lied... ^^
Hatte gerade Galactica geguckt .. wo das Lied ja auch eine große Rolle spielt ... als mir die Idee zu dem Turm in den Pestländern gekommen ist... sehr schräger Gedankengang.. *lach*

Danke !


----------

